
Facebook is a capitalism problem, not a Mark Zuckerberg problem - headalgorithm
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/10/18563895/facebook-chris-hughes-mark-zuckerberg-break-up-monopoly
======
oil25
Mark Zuckerberg is an adult responsible for his own decisions in life,
including those which enable Facebook to violate our privacy or other bad
behavior, as its leader. "If it wasn’t Zuckerberg running the largest network,
it would be someone else, and that person might well be worse." \- yes but it
IS Zuckerberg doing it and he IS responsible for his actions. Externalizing
responsibility unto "capitalism" is what has enabled his wrong-doing for this
long in the first place!

